# Red spot on Ghost Shrimp?



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I just picked up some Ghost shrimp and one of them has a red spot right on top of the arch or his back. Is this normal or is it something I should be worried about? They aren't in my tank yet. Should I keep him out for a while?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

This might be of use to you:
http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2664&p=24392

It might also just be how your shrimp looks or some food it is digesting.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

dj2005 said:


> This might be of use to you:
> http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2664&p=24392
> 
> It might also just be how your shrimp looks or some food it is digesting.


Thanks for the link. That very well may be what it is.

I doesn't look like food. It almost looks like it's right outside his body.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there any chance you can take a pic? that could help us folk see


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

that can be normal. Ghost shrimp are not completely clear. But a pic would help.


----------

